
Surviving AWS Failures with a Node.js and MongoDB Stack - kinvey
http://www.kinvey.com/blog/item/176-surviving-aws-failures-with-a-nodejs-and-mongodb-stack
======
ralphshao
Sweet post. I think despite the massive AWS outage last year, a lot of setups
still aren't as fault resistant as you'd want. Last year's AWS outage died cuz
of a cascade failure on EBS. Have they resolved that issue or should your EC2
volumes not be on EBS on this setup?

------
bcarcio
Amazon is great, but we had a huge outage last year. This helpful to those who
are worried. Keep a watch out for these guys at Kinvey. Corn dogs.

------
jc1
Useful stuff, the outages had a detrimental affect on a lot of people.

